

Was Megaupload taken down because of their Megabox plan for 90% royalty sharing? - ck2
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111314089359991626869/posts/HQJxDRiwAWq

======
nekgrim
Duplicate : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3504180>

------
krelian
No. They were taken down because the site's only purpose was to profit from
piracy.

------
skrebbel
Are articles with questions in their link-bait titles nothing but baseless
speculation?

